# apology



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i had a few drinks last night and did some stupid stuff. i owe everyone an apology


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

why 
what did you do please explain
dixon


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I still think your a tool


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup, pls explain, what did you do?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

is this about the whole predatoRy fish thing?

here DiXoN & ion... http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=2&t=8485

(if that is what he is refering to)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats marco u are a true man

p.s. dont let it happen agian


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree with Mark. Your A Tool, BUT you apolojized, thats good... And your An Ontarian... that works in your Favor!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

who eats soup when they are drinking?

bunch of bs, hes only 15.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I sometimes make soup when I'm really drunk. It's easy to make. And easy to eat too. just drink it right out of the bowl


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't know who marco is, but seems like he has a bad reputation from what I read.

I'm sure he knows what some think of him, yet he had the ballz to apologize in public for it and didn't make any excuses about it while doing so.

Takes a real man to do that when you know you're going to get lambasted for it after you publicly apologize.

We all say and do things we wish we could take back. I do that on a daily basis.

I don't know anything of what's going on and should shut up, and I will, but that's jmo on it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HawgHunter11 said:


> I don't know who marco is, but seems like he has a bad reputation from what I read.
> 
> I'm sure he knows what some think of him, yet he had the ballz to apologize in public for it and didn't make any excuses about it while doing so.
> 
> ...


 its a lie of an apology.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

your quite the instigator arnt you drew. maybe your the one who has to grow up. i apologized, accept it or not. if you dont accept it. to bad.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

marco said:


> your quite the instigator arnt you drew. maybe your the one who has to grow up. i apologized, accept it or not. if you dont accept it. to bad.


 too bad then.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Drew said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who marco is, but seems like he has a bad reputation from what I read.
> ...


 OK np bro. :smile:

Like I said, I don't know anything that's going on at all and I respect a lot of people that have responded here, so I'm just going to shut up and keep moving on like I usually do. :smile:

I should have just shut my mouth to begin with and usually do.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

marco said:


> your quite the instigator arnt you drew. maybe your the one who has to grow up. i apologized, accept it or not. if you dont accept it. to bad.


 for god sake, the kid is trying to apologize.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Play nice, people....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Hagen said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > your quite the instigator arnt you drew. maybe your the one who has to grow up. i apologized, accept it or not. if you dont accept it. to bad.
> ...


 if you believe that your as stupid as him.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> Hagen said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


 maybe you need a little time away from your computer.

go for a bike ride or something


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

he thinks if he lies and says he was drunk, that will mask how stupid he acted/is.

apparently by the looks of this thread, hes been sucessful.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Hagen said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Hagen said:
> ...


 if it wasnt raining i would. who said i ride anyway? ...... you sneaky bastard, WHO ARE YOU!!!!


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

someone that knows a little better then to beat up on a 16 year old kid online.


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Drew, if you know serouisly know something here that we don't, please let us in on it. Otherwise how can you really know if Marco is lying? I agree, he has enough guts to admit he was wrong and apologize. We all make mistakes. So give him a break man. He did what he needed to do, what more do you want him to do? Drop it please. We don't need anyone on here making a bad situation worse.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Hagen said:


> someone that knows a little better then to beat up on a 16 year old kid online.


 who says im not 16?

im not letting you in on anything i dont know, im just not so naive i cant see through the cloud of bullshit.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marscounty said:


> We don't need anyone on here making a bad situation worse.


Well said









I think it's a matter for Marco and the respective board owners/representatives now... No one is waiting for waiting for smart-ass replies by board members that feel kicked in the nuts... If you have nothing of value to add, and only want to stir up the fire once again (and I'm talking to _all_ here!!!), just shut up!


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Thank-you Judazz!!

You are entitled to YOUR opinion. Just don't try to say that YOUR opinion is the truth. Cuz like I said, you have ABSOLUTELY no way of knowing for sure. We do not need to drag the on another further then it has been already. Even if your are a 16 year old kid, you still need to grow up. So like I said, drop it man, please. It's done.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i apologize, i was drunk. :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> i apologize, i was drunk. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's ok... But only because you have such a fine-looking avatar...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > i apologize, i was drunk. :
> ...


 it changes when you refresh.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


Woohoo....!!!









Um:







I meant: Woohoo...!!!


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 it changes when you refresh?








how did you get that to happen?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > i apologize, i was drunk. :
> ...


:nod:
















I've taken liberties with it myself a couple times already.









Edit: YEA! It does change. I was talking about the blonde. She's a hottie!

btw, how did you get it to change like that?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


male pig. Women aren't objects ya know.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Jackie Treehorn treats objects like women man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what is done is done ...this is old news and its time to concentrate on other matter..marco apologized..thats it..its over.. lets move on..this is childish sh*t..


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Jackie Treehorn treats objects like women man










I was justgiving him a hard time.









Who's Jackie Treehorn?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what is done is done ...this is old news and its time to concentrate on other matter..marco apologized..thats it..its over.. lets move on..this is childish sh*t..


 We are. We've already changed the subject. It's just a postwhorefest now.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice Avtar, but knock it off. The sly smile? He apoligized, and he'a kid. I did stupid things when I was his age and DRANK. We do that In canada, drink underage. So accept his apolgy and be done with it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Like PACK said as well as a few others lets just move on guys. Whats done is done and you cant take it back. He apologized and lets leave it at that.

As for Drews avatar...it is way to complicated to understand. He wrote it down in the Lounge once. But way too complicated to understand.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Like PACK said as well as a few others lets just move on guys. Whats done is done and you cant take it back. He apologized and lets leave it at that.
> 
> As for Drews avatar...it is way to complicated to understand. He wrote it down in the Lounge once. But way too complicated to understand.


 Yea, I thought it was over and thought we could change the subject and in doing so change the mood...but...









Can you give me the link to where he gave directions on the av please?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your wish is my comand..

How to make an avatar like Drew's...good luck!


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet. thanks karen.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No problem...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. before anyone jumps on the van wagon on who they want to take sides, gather some information on what this thread is all about before any of you state your judgements and/or opinons.

Other than that, do what HawgHunter did.. leave this shiet alone and let whoevers involved handle it within themselves.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ill make a template for everyone when i get a chance. ive bean meaning to do this.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

extract this to where you save your avatar images. you need real webspace for this btw, cant be imagestation or any sort of image upload. needs php capabilities.

when you extract the files (theres 2, avatar.jpg and .htaccess) upload them, then upload your images you want to revolv in the same folder, point your avatar here to the avatar.jpg


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your wish is my comand..
> 
> How to make an avatar like Drew's...good luck!


Thank you. I'll save it to read when I'm not so hammered.









Edit: Thanks Drew. Not sure what I dl'ed but I got it saved and will check it out. :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I eat Ramen noodles when drunk.









Thank you for your apology Marco.


----------

